# Michael Jackson Bad Tour Seiko 7a48 On Ebay



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was running my regular searches on eBay at the weekend (this one was simply on 'Seiko Chronograph' - Worldwide) ....

And somehow (don't ask me how) :huh: , I managed to stumble across this:

*Bad Tour engraved watch given by Michael Jackson*

Engraved SEIKO SPORTS 100 QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH watch given by Michael Jackson to the "Bad" world tour employees.



> Engraving on back of watch reads, "Michael Jackson Bad Tour 88-89" see photo. In photo, appears like scratches on back, but just the stainless steel, has not been worn
> 
> Watch is in excellent condition, never worn, brand new in original box
> 
> ...


The s/n gives a date of manufacture of March '88 - so it could well be genuine.

Not that I was ever a fan of Michael Jackson, but what I found particularly galling is that the eBay seller must have listed this 7A48, and his other 'souvineers' (sic) within hours of the Jacko's passing. I expect eBay is awash with the stuff by now. 

Good job it's a 7A48 (which I don't personally collect), and not a 7A38. Otherwise .... :blink:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cynical me :yes:

Does the engraving look too new compared with the watch to you? Certainly looks very crisp - one wonders if seller has a mate with a good engraving machine? I mean, who would ever know (except someone who was on the tour and had one) whether or not a watch was given and what it was and looked like?









h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mel said:


> Cynical me :yes:
> 
> Does the engraving look too new compared with the watch to you?












Dunno, Mel. :huh:

It *could* be someone trying to pull a fast one. But then the seller does have other Bad Tour memorabilia for sale.

It was apparently issued to tour members in Japan - and looks (from the Japanese instruction booklet) to be a local purchase.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > Watch Serial No. 833538 Case # 7A48-7000 (the numbers are hard to read exactly)
> >
> > Will include Michael Jackson cloth (not paper) Crew world tour backstage pass 1988, see photo
> 
> ...


Serial number / date of manufacture ties in pretty well with the tour dates (as I wrote above).

Who knows ?? :huh: Either way *$700* is a lotta money for a mintish 7A48 !!! 

Edit: Soddit. I appear to have screwed up the photo hosting on Photobucket, somehow. :angry:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Edit: Soddit. I appear to have screwed up the photo hosting on Photobucket, somehow. :angry:


*RE*-Edit. Fixed it - but not before I had the chance to delete previous 'Edit'.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well so far no one's jumping in with a big starting bid?









Still cynical me, - all the stuff he's showing could be easily reprints or overprints and not specific, all a bit generic. AFAIK, certainly UK wide, all backstage passes would likely have had photo ID - so that the "MANAGEMENT" (Big Ron and his mate Reg) could check 'em off as genuine. :yes: :huh:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

A bit OT but it's amazing how fast the cashing in has occurred. I was in my local Virgin today and just inside the door is a huge display with Michael Jackson 1958 (or whatever) - 2009 all properly printed and produced with a big photo montage and all his albums to buy! doesn't even remotely look like a rush or put together Job. They must have been on it hours after to get it to the printers etc.

Although the cynical me does suspect that all those displays are already laid out etc. All is needed is a death year and away they go. Rather like TV obits.

Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

foztex said:


> A bit OT but it's amazing how fast the cashing in has occurred.
> 
> .... They must have been on it hours after to get it to the printers etc.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... but what I found particularly galling is that the *eBay seller must have listed this 7A48, and his other 'souvineers' (sic) within hours of the Jacko's passing*. I expect eBay is awash with the stuff by now.


Which was meant to be the whole (focal) point of my original post. 

.... Not whether the watch (engraving) might be bogus (or genuine).


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Haha, yep you are right. My OT comment was really aimed at the fact I was veering off into record shops 

Anyone found any other good Jacko items?

Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

foztex said:


> Anyone found any other good Jacko items?





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I expect eBay is awash with the stuff by now.


A quick search on eBay on 'Michael Jackson *watch*' (Worldwide) now brings up _a mere_ *628* items  ....

Many of them 'junk souvenir' watches from sellers in Hong Kong and China.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone found any other good Jacko items?
> ...


Found this amongst them - one for the Quartz LCD (and Michael Jackson) fans, or ....... Might make a good '*Beater*' ! 

*RARE VINTAGE 80'S MICHAEL JACKSON WATCH PLAYS BEAT IT*

FLASHING DANCING MICHAEL ACROSS SCREEN MUSICAL VHTF












> VINTAGE MICHAEL JACKSON WATCH
> 
> THIS WATCH PLAYS A PRETTY GOOD RENDITION OF BEAT IT
> 
> ...


PS: Just for Mel. It's on eBay .... so it's gotta be a fake, right ? :fear:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Not that I was ever a fan of Michael Jackson, but ....


Nor am I a fan of moving avatars .... but I had this on file (for reasons unknown). Seemed topical.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*PS: Just for Mel. It's on eBay .... so it's gotta be a fake, right ?* :fear:

Now, no, I'm not saying that really (*BAD* boy!) - but the guy down our chip shop who swears he's Elvis reckons his new partner Michael starts next Monday :rofl:

I just find it "coincidental" { h34r: } that when someone of MJ's magnitude passes, all of a sudden there's merchandise out there that appears from "Neverland" as if by Magic? As someone said, if John Lennon's trademark glasses were lined up end to end, there'd be more stock than Specsavers, Vision Express and Boots the Chemist all put together.









It's nothing new - I've been around long enough to remember James Dean, Buddy Holly, Richie Valens et al. It's items with real provenance that are scarce - and why did this watch suddenly happen to appear now? And *ONLY* this one? Bearing in mind average crew for a big tour usually has a core of around 50/100 guys plus maybe another 100 local roadies each at individual venues doing the labouring tasks. :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mel said:


> Well so far no one's jumping in with a big starting bid?


That auction ended about half an hour ago. Not surprisingly, with a $700 opening bid price - there were no bidders (at all). 

Take away the 'Michael Jackson Bad Tour 88-89' engraving (and associated provenance), and it's just a $150 Seiko 7Axx.

Someone would have had to have been a really big Michael Jackson fan - *and* a Seiko watch collector to have wanted it.

Let's face it, most vintage watch collectors would shy away from a watch with (non-standard) case-back engraving.

Which makes me wonder why sellers think that 'added provenance' triples or quadruples the value of a used Seiko watch. 

Here's another Seiko 7Axx I stumbled across, earlier today, with a dodgily engraved caseback:

*Seiko Chronograph Sports 100 Watch 1986 Mexico W/Cup*












> *Seiko Quartz Chronograph Sports 100 Watch made for the 1986 Mexico football world cup comes with presentation box and instruction manual (Seiko No 5072910)*


It would appear to be a Seiko 7A38-702A (or -702H - I haven't bothered emailing the seller to ask which).

From the seller's *very* blurry photo of the case-back, it appears to be engraved with simply 'Mexico '86'.

Which must make a 100 Quid watch worth (at least) *Â£350*. Right ? :huh:

Any football fans out there ? Gotta be one one for Maradona supporters I guess !! :lol:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Bet it's covered in grubby paw prints!

This sort of thing is such *****. Any fool with the right tools can botch some gibberish on the back of a watch. IMHO it devalues the watch considerably.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Obviously a fake, every one knows Michael Jackson wore kids watches. :bb:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Well so far no one's jumping in with a big starting bid?
> ...


I forgot to add .... The eBay seller re-listed it earlier this week, with a reduced opening bid price of *$650* :blink:

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200360516456

Failed to sell again.  Quel surprise. NOT. :lol:


----------



## red2ndhand (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi!

Funny. I just came across a similar watch at a local pawnshop. I will have to check the serial number on it. It is the same watch but without box or papers. Did the watch sell on Ebay?? What was the final auction price?? Here are some pics which I shot at the pawn shop.



















Cheers


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

red2ndhand said:


> Hi!
> 
> Funny. I just came across a similar watch at a local pawnshop. I will have to check the serial number on it. It is the same watch but without box or papers. Did the watch sell on Ebay?? What was the final auction price?? Here are some pics which I shot at the pawn shop.
> 
> ...


Now that is a funny thing. The eBay watch was either 'removed or is not available' (eBay's words) so it did not sell. I'm not a believer in coincidence, so can we assume this pawn shop version is one and the same? Check out those numbers!

Ow! Ee-ee!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

shammmmone mudder fugger :hi:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

I don't think this is the same watch. After a bit of photoshop enhancement, the serial numbers do not seem to match.

The ebay watch has 833538

whereas the pawn-shop watch appears to be 833817 (or 2!)

There may be hundreds of these buggers about. :thumbsdown:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Aye - the inscription on the pawn shop version looks a little older too. I reckon it will soon be calculated that over 16,000 people helped Jackson on the world tour and received a watch in thanks :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Catching up late with this ... I have (and love) a 7A48 that I bought in the summer of 1986 (maybe it was 1987), but so far's I know they were out of production by 1987 (I couldn't get one from AAFES) or 1988. I'm surprised that a bunch of them would be given to crew members (and that's a sure a nice gift to give to a few dozen/hundred people)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> I'm surprised that a bunch of them would be given to crew members (and that's a sure a nice gift to give to a few dozen/hundred people)


Not surprising really, if the bulk purchase was made while the '88 Bad Tour was in Japan.

Probably bought wholesale, or possibly even direct from Seiko Corp. themselves.

Let's face it, good or 'bad' - the late MJ had considerable influence. :lookaround:

As I'd written in an earlier post in this thread, in fact:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It was apparently issued to tour members in Japan - and looks (from the Japanese instruction booklet) to be a local purchase.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> There may be hundreds of these buggers about. :thumbsdown:


Purely out of academic interest, and prompted by the unexpected 'bump' to this thread ....

I thought I'd take a few minutes out to run some searches on eBay ....

To see if any more of these MJ 'Bad Tour' 7A48-7000's had surfaced.

Didn't take long to find another one. EBay item # 220581518464 - with a Buy-it-Now price of $400. 



> *VINTAGE MICHAEL JACKSON SEIKO WATCH "BAD" CONCERT TOUR*
> 
> *This authentic vintage Seiko watch was given by Michael Jackson to the crew and wardrobe staff on the 1988 "Bad" worldwide tour.*
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> .... the serial numbers do not seem to match.
> 
> The ebay watch has 833538 whereas the pawn-shop watch appears to be 833817 (or 2!)












The engraving looks the same as in the 2 previous examples - but no serial number visible in this seller's photo.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's yet another one I stumbled across, whose eBay auction ended at the beginning of June:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200477380878



> *Vintage Seiko Chronograph Michael Jackson Tour Gift*
> 
> Given to select 1988 "BAD" tour members, NEVER WORN !!












This example sold for a more reasonable $312.50.








Edit: Serial number check required, it seems !! :blush:



vamos666 said:


> I don't think this is the same watch. After a bit of photoshop enhancement, the serial numbers do not seem to match.
> 
> The ebay watch has *833538* .... There may be hundreds of these buggers about. :thumbsdown:


Looks like the same one is still 'doing the rounds'.


----------

